# How hot is to hot on a roadcourse.



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I dont know if this is the right place to post this but I was just trying to get some thoughts on a couple questions about driving on a roadcourse during driving schools and the like. How warm is to warm to run the engine and how hot is to hot to run the oil. I am trying to get a reference for what upgrades I might need to make to keep my car safe for these type of events. I run synthetic of course. Motul motor oil at the present. Any thoughts.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I dont know if this is the right place to post this but I was just trying to get some thoughts on a couple questions about driving on a roadcourse during driving schools and the like. How warm is to warm to run the engine and how hot is to hot to run the oil. I am trying to get a reference for what upgrades I might need to make to keep my car safe for these type of events. I run synthetic of course. Motul motor oil at the present. Any thoughts. *


Probably much more than 220 degrees and you risk damaging your motor.

Mike


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: How hot is to hot on a roadcourse.*



morepower2 said:


> *Probably much more than 220 degrees and you risk damaging your motor.
> 
> Mike *


Thanks, What about oil temperature. I assume that goes higher then water temperature.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: How hot is to hot on a roadcourse.*



98sr20ve said:


> *Thanks, What about oil temperature. I assume that goes higher then water temperature. *


I'd say over 260 degrees if you are running a good synthetic, less if you are not.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the information. Now I need to decide about wether I do a Bigger Radiator, Oil Cooler or both. Another VE owner has the Nismo Rad and he still was running near 260F on the oil temp at the track. With the oil cooler he is running about 210 with the water temp and about 220 with the oil temp. I am thinking of just getting a oil cooler but I know everyone else has bought a bigger radiator first. Very few people are running oil coolers. Combined it's a significant expense to just participate in 20 minute track sessions. I really do enjoy track sessions so until I get this resolved I will just autocross.


----------

